# Schütz stört sichere Kleinsteuerung



## cliffmc (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
wie löst ihr das Problem, wenn eine sichere Hutschienen-Kleinsteuerung (SIL3/Kat4)
direkt neben einem Motorschütz , welches einen 270W Motor mit Bremse schaltet,
immer nach einigen Sekunden bis Minuten in den sicheren Zustand geht?
Die Steuerung kann ruhig völlig unabhängig versorgt sein und das Schütz auch nicht ansteuern.

Gibt es Steuerungen, die das einfach schaffen?

Bin für jeden schnellen Tipp sehr dankbar.

Wie sollte man die EMV-Situation evtl. im Vorfeld durch Tests nachbilden,
um Feldprobleme vorher zu entschärfen?

Viele Grüße

Cliff


----------



## da_kine (20 Februar 2009)

Bist du sicher, dass es an dem Schütz liegt? Was für eine Steuerung hast du denn? Denn 270 W hört sich jetzt nicht wirklich mächtig an. Ist es ein AC oder ein DC Motor? Schaltet der Schütz nur die Bremse oder den Motor samt Bremse?
Ein paar mehr Infos währen schon schön.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2009)

Das Schütz hat schon eine Schutzbeschaltung, oder ?  Was hast du den noch so in dem Schrank ? FUs vielleicht ?


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2009)

Hat die Bremse auch eine Diode oder einen Varistor  ?

Bremsen können ganz schon "böse" sein.


----------



## cliffmc (20 Februar 2009)

*Weitere Info....*

Hallo,
das Problem existiert auch außerhalb des Schaltschranks,
wenn ich sie Steuerung neben das Schütz auf eine Hutschiene klemme.

Ich darf leider den Hersteller nicht nennen, weil wir eine
Entwicklungstätigkeit im Auftrag ausführen.

Was kann an einer Bremse so schlimmes dran sein?

Gibt es Steuerungen die nachweislich robust genug sind, dass zu verkraften?

Oder welche Abhilfemaßnahmen sind effizient und nicht teuer?

Viele Grüße

Cliff


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2009)

Hi

>das Problem existiert auch außerhalb des Schaltschranks,
>wenn ich sie Steuerung neben das Schütz auf eine Hutschiene klemme.


>Ich darf leider den Hersteller nicht nennen, weil wir eine
>Entwicklungstätigkeit im Auftrag ausführen.
I


>Was kann an einer Bremse so schlimmes dran sein?
Beim "abfallen" wird eine unbeschaltete Bremse hohe Spannungen zurückinduzieren.
Diese kann Bus-Systeme und Steuerungen stören.



>Gibt es Steuerungen die nachweislich robust genug sind, 
>dass zu verkraften?
Alle "normalen" Steuerungen können das  


>Oder welche Abhilfemaßnahmen sind effizient und nicht teuer?
Siehe EMV-Maßnahmen des Herstellers.


In deinem Fall würde ich z.b.

Eine Freilaufdiode in die Bremse integrieren.
(Bei einer Gleichspannungsbremse)

Zu beachten ist, dass hierbei die Bremse etwas "langsamer" einfällt.

Oder einen geeigneten Varistor zur Spannungsbegrenzung an die Bremse anschliessen.





Ich gehe zusätzlich davon aus, dass du z.b. alle Luftschütze mit Schutzbeschaltungen versehen hast ! ! !
(Funklöschgliedern)


----------



## maier21 (21 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Störung vom Schütz kommt, da du schreibst das die Steuerung nach einigen Sekunden/Minuten in den sicheren Zustand geht.

Ein Schütz "stört" nur wenn es schaltet und nur dann.

Einerseits beim Ausschalten über den Lichtbogen (meist vernachlässigbar) der Hauptkontakte und durch die Abschaltüberspannung der Spule. 
Diese Störungen treten aber nur beim Ausschalten auf und sind nach dem Abfall des Schützes vorbeit. Das dauert ca+- je nach Schütz um die 100mS.
Eine Bremse verhält sich ähnlich wie eine Schützspule. Hier treten Störungen auch nur beim Schalten auf.
Abhilfe kann wie bereits geschrieben dur Beschaltungen erreicht werden.


Wenn die Störung auftritt wenn das Schütz Ein oder schon Aus ist solltest du die Ursache wo anders suchen.
Schaltet das Schütz neben dem Motor und der Bremse noch andere Verbraucher, die Störungen erzeugen können?

Gruß
Maier21


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2009)

Hi



> Ein Schütz "stört" nur wenn es schaltet und nur dann.


Haste recht.

Suchen wir die Fehler, die momentan die Probleme verursachen.


Sind doch eh nur alles "Beamten-Kram".
Die sich die EMV-Richtlineien einfallen haben.  *ROFL*

Abschirmungen nur was für Warmduscher. 

Strom muss man hören und riechen können.

Ohne eine Fehlermeldung/Störung tägt die komplette Steuerung NIX.


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2009)

Hi

Angeschnallt  ?

Nö, ich will ja keinen Unfall bauen.


Entstört, nö will ja keinen stören  *ROFL*


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2009)

Hi





> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Störung vom Schütz kommt


Kristallkugel ?
Mentalist ?




> Da du schreibst das die Steuerung nach einigen Sekunden/Minuten in den sicheren Zustand geht.


Ist bestimmt ein "Temperaturfehler".
Die CPU wird warm *ROFL*




> Ein Schütz "stört" nur wenn es schaltet und nur dann.


Hat da nicht irgendwo vorher einer geschaltet.

Nö, warum auch, Schütze sind da um immer Ein/Aus zu sein.




Verzeih mir "maier21", meinen Sarkasmuss.

Leider habe ich dich so verstanden, dass EMV-Massnahmen sinnlos sind.

So nach dem Motto lieber fehler suchen anstelle das zu machen, was sowieso gemacht werden sollte (EMV)

Wir haben Heidenhain-Steuerung die vermehrt Probleme bereiten.
Fehlermeldungen: "Fehlerhafte Datenverarbeitung"
Diese Steuerungen liefen ca 5-9 Jahre OHNE Ärger.

Leider Schlampten vieler Hersteller mit Netzfilter.
Jetzt läuft das "Fass" über.

Eine Nachrüstung der "anderen" Maschinen behob diese Fehler an den Heidenhain-Steuerungen.

Siemens hatte diese Fehler/Probleme NICHT, die wären bestimmt auch noch gekommen.
Siemens war warscheinlich etwas EMV-Störungssicherer/Toleranter.


Meine Meinung:  Nicht schlampen bei der Verdrahtung/Abkapselung/Vermeidung von EMV-Sachen


----------



## cliffmc (21 Februar 2009)

*Weitere Info...*

Hallo,

ich muß hier noch etwas klarer beschreiben:

Die Steuerung fällt exakt beim "Klack" des Schütz aus.
Nur kann es dauern, bis einer dieser Schaltvorgänge zum Ausfall führt.

Ich habe bisher keine EMV-Maßnahmen am Schütz oder der Steuerung getroffen, weil dies aus Kostengründen unterbleiben soll.

Wie schon gesagt: Ich habe das schon bis auf Steuerung und Schütz
herunterreduziert und betreibe sonst nichts weiter.

Die Steuerung ist eine "Sichere" mit Mikrocontrollern.

Viele Grüße

Cliff


----------



## da_kine (21 Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber wenn aus Kostengründen auf Fehlerbehebung sprich EMV-Maßnahmen verzichtet werden soll, dann können wir jetzt aufhören zu diskutieren denn das sind Elementare Geschichten die man net wegrationalisieren darf.

MFG

Markus


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2009)

100% ACK

Monteureinsätze sind bestimmt "billiger"   *ROFL*


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Februar 2009)

cliffmc schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher keine EMV-Maßnahmen am Schütz oder der Steuerung getroffen, weil dies aus Kostengründen unterbleiben soll.


 

Hallo,

ist zwar gerade Fasching, aber doch noch nicht der 1. April, oder?

Wem fällt denn sowas ein?

Sind alle anderen, die das machen auf den Kopf gefallen??


Wie heißt es so schön:
Lernen durch Leiden 


MfG


----------



## MSB (21 Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe den TO rein Formulierungstechnisch schon nicht.

Heißt das du entwickelst eine Sicherheits-SPS welche später auch von Tüv oder sonstigen Prüfunternehmen als solche zertifiziert wird?

Oder hast du eine Sicherheits-SPS (Möller, Pilz etc ...) und diese wird durch den Schütz/Bremse oder was auch immer gestört.

Falls 2teres, eine Freilaufdiode einer Bremse kostet kein Vermögen.
RC-Glieder oder Freilaufdioden an den Schützen ebenfalls nicht ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maier21 (21 Februar 2009)

@gravieren
Lies erst mal genau was ich geschrieben habe schalte dein Gehirn ein und äußere dich dann. Ich bin wirklich angefressen über das was du da geschrieben hast.


@cliffmc



> Die Steuerung fällt exakt beim "Klack" des Schütz aus.


Dann kommt die Störung vom Schütz, ohne Entstörmaßnahme kommst da nicht weiter.
Aus Kostengründen eine Spulenbeschaltung wegzulassen ist doch schon sehr mutig.

Gruß
Maier21


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2009)

Hi Maier24

Ich will dich NICHT verärgern.
Schauen wir mal den Schriftverkehr an.




> Maier24 schrieb:
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Störung vom Schütz kommt, da du schreibst das die Steuerung nach einigen Sekunden/Minuten in den sicheren Zustand geht.
> 
> Ein Schütz "stört" nur wenn es schaltet und nur dann.


cliffmc schrieb:
Die Steuerung fällt exakt beim "Klack" des Schütz aus.
Nur kann es dauern, bis einer dieser Schaltvorgänge zum Ausfall führt.





> maier24 schrieb:
> Einerseits beim Ausschalten über den Lichtbogen (meist vernachlässigbar)


Vernachlässigbar ?
Ich würde behaupten das ist der Hauptgrung.




> maier24 schrieb:
> der Hauptkontakte und durch die Abschaltüberspannung der Spule.
> Diese Störungen treten aber nur beim Ausschalten auf und sind nach dem Abfall des Schützes vorbeit. Das dauert ca+- je nach Schütz um die 100mS.
> Eine Bremse verhält sich ähnlich wie eine Schützspule. Hier treten Störungen auch nur beim Schalten auf.


100% ACK




> maier24 schrieb:
> Wenn die Störung auftritt wenn das Schütz Ein oder schon Aus ist solltest du die Ursache wo anders suchen.
> Schaltet das Schütz neben dem Motor und der Bremse noch andere Verbraucher, die Störungen erzeugen können?


Siehe die Überschrift: Schütz stört sichere Kleinsteuerung.



P.S: 
Es kann sein, dass ich etwas aus dem zusammenhang gerissen habe.

Ich hatte dich so verstanden, dass EMV das Problem NICHT sei.
Sollte es kein EMV-Problem sein, so sollte alle gut sein ?
(Keine Nachbesserung notwendig)


Ich wollte dich NICHT verärgern, jedoch MUSS EMV-Verträglichkeit höchste Priorität haben.


"Maier24" --> Vertragen wir uns wieder, ich habe es nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## PeterEF (21 Februar 2009)

cliffmc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie löst ihr das Problem, wenn eine sichere Hutschienen-Kleinsteuerung (SIL3/Kat4)
> direkt neben einem Motorschütz , welches einen 270W Motor mit Bremse schaltet,
> immer nach einigen Sekunden bis Minuten in den sicheren Zustand geht?
> Die Steuerung kann ruhig völlig unabhängig versorgt sein und das Schütz auch nicht ansteuern.


 
Niemals gehört ein Gerät mit einem Mikroprozessor direkt neben eine induktive Last, sondern räumlich getrennt davon. Schau mal in den Aufbaurichtlinien des Herstellers nach, bestimmt steht dort was zum EMV-gerechten Aufbau drin.


----------



## maier21 (21 Februar 2009)

@ gravieren
vertragen wir uns!

Da ein Schütz sofort stört war die Aussage "fällt nach Sekunde/Minuten" leider irreführend. 
Durch die spätere Präzisierung konnte es nur das Schütz sein.


Allerdings stören die Abschaltlichtbögen beim Motorschalten relativ wenig (heist nicht das sie gar nicht stören).
Es wirden zwar hohe dU/dt erreicht, die Höhe der Spannung ist aber eher gering. Außer es wird im Anlauf geschaltet.
Es gibt auch Beschaltungen für die Hauptschaltglieder am Markt.
Da normalerweise die Leistungskabel getrennt von Steuerleitungen liegen (liegen sollten) sind leitungsgebundene Einkopplungen eher gering.

Die Steuerleitungen an der Spule machen da schon mehr Probleme wenn sie ohne Beschaltung auf Steuereingänge gelegt werden. Die Eingänge sind zwar oft beschaltet, das reicht meist nicht. Daher ist es erforderlich die Spulen zu beschalten.

Die Hersteller machen das meist aus zwei Gründen nicht standardmäßig:
1. Das Grundschütz wird teurer
2. Es gibt verschieden Beschaltungsmöglichkeiten, Diode, RC-Glied, Varistor
    RCV Glied....

Gruß
Maier21


----------



## Safety (22 Februar 2009)

*Anmerkungen*

Hallo zusammen,
1. DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D.2
     Tabelle D.1 Grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien

Unterdrückung von Spannungsspitzen

Eine Einrichtung zur Unterdrückung der Spannungsspitzen (RC-Glied, Diode, Varistor) ist parallel zur aufgebrachten Last, jedoch nicht parallel zu den Kontakten, anzuwenden. 
Anmerkung: durch eine Diode wird die ausschaltzeit erhöht.

Also wenn man an ein Sicherheitsrelais oder Safety-PLC ein Relais oder einen Schütz anschließt dann MUSS man eine Schutzbeschaltung verwenden!!!!!!

Anmerkung 2: Ein Schütz ist auch nicht immer zulässig, kommt auf die Kategorie bzw. die Architektur der Safety Funtion an!

Safety


----------



## cliffmc (22 Februar 2009)

*13849...*

Hallo,

danke für die Anmerkung zur Norm 13849.

Der Anhang D ist informativ, daher nicht zwingend.

Viele Grüße

Cliff


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2009)

*Gegenfrage*



> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Anmerkung zur Norm 13849.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Cliff,
Du hast Recht, dieser Anhang ist Informativ!

Aber wie willst Du ohne Grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien eine Kategorie erfüllen?
Bei allen Sicherheits-Architekturen B-Kat4 muss man das Nachweisen!!!!

Safety


----------



## jabba (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo Safety,

wenn man aus Kostengründen auf EMV-Massnahmen verzichten soll,
obwohl dies laut EMV-Richtlinie und Maschinenrichtlinie sowie wahrscheinlich der Aufbaurichtline der Steuerung gefordert ist...

Ich denke mal da ist mit jeder Antwort "Perlen vor die Säue"....

Mehr will ich zu so etwas nicht sagen.


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo Jabba,
ich verstehe das ganze auch nicht wirklich!?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo Safety,
> 
> wenn man aus Kostengründen auf EMV-Massnahmen verzichten soll,
> obwohl dies laut EMV-Richtlinie und Maschinenrichtlinie sowie wahrscheinlich der Aufbaurichtline der Steuerung gefordert ist...
> ...


 

vor allem wen man bedenkt was eine Schutzbeschaltung für ein (1) Schütz kostet ......


lächerlich


----------



## gravieren (23 Februar 2009)

EMV

Was ist das  *ROFL*


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25787


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2009)

*TE : Ich schenk Dir ein RC-Glied und mache Dich glücklich*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem wen man bedenkt was eine Schutzbeschaltung für ein (1) Schütz kostet ......



Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum hier 4,- Euronen für ein popeliges RC-Glied ein Thema werden kann. Warum werden so sinnfreie Freds nicht gelockt ??? Wegen ein paar Euronen so einen Aufstand machen...

Die Lösung wurde hier genannt,  kostet weniger als ein Burger Menu bei McDoof. Aber bei beiden (also Frage vom TE und Burger) könnte ich kotzen  :icon_evil:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

